

How to do audio recognition of animal sounds? - skoerbitz

I&#x27;m really new to this topic and wonder if it should work the same way it works for music.
======
fundamental
That's a pretty broad question that leads into a large number of branches of
pattern recognition and general machine learning techniques. There's not a
simple answer and no single algorithm is going to work well for all 'animal
sounds'. I'd recommend picking a particular animal and perhaps a particular
call that you're interested in and searching through the literature to see
what techniques are currently in use.

------
pvaldes
Load the audio file in your favourite language, choose an audio library, pick
an example of your song, choose a short distintive sequence and search for the
desired patron. Finally assure that a human verify the obtained results.

More easy to do in birds that in bats or whales. You need also to check
mimicry. Cricket sons can be a problem if you work with bats. What kind of
animals are you interested in?

